# (huge)NCD Always been a fan of shooting canons.



## Saber_777 (Sep 3, 2011)

I purchased the Canon ESO Rebel T2i. 18.0 Megapixel CMOS Image Sensor and increased light sensitivity for low light photography, the EOS Rebel T2i also has an advanced HD Movie mode for gorgeous Full HD movies. Able to capture up to 3.7 frames per second, it's ready to go the minute it's picked up. Advanced Live View, a new wide-area screen, plus features like Canon's brilliant Auto Lighting Optimizer and Highlight Tone features ensure brilliant photos and movies, easily. With some of the most advanced features of any digital SLR, it's simply the best Rebel Canon has ever created. I am still working on some good pics but I have one of my cat. 

Its really Low Q.





I need to post more. 
Here is the bundle I got.









Love it


----------



## Djent (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice.

Drop Magic Lantern on there, pronto!
Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 10, 2011)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> I purchased the Canon ESO Rebel T2i. 18.0 Megapixel CMOS Image Sensor and increased light sensitivity for low light photography, the EOS Rebel T2i also has an advanced HD Movie mode for gorgeous Full HD movies. Able to capture up to 3.7 frames per second, it's ready to go the minute it's picked up. Advanced Live View, a new wide-area screen, plus features like Canon's brilliant Auto Lighting Optimizer and Highlight Tone features ensure brilliant photos and movies, easily. With some of the most advanced features of any digital SLR, it's simply the best Rebel Canon has ever created.


Are you an advertisement? Wtf.

Anyway, good buy. I have a T1i myself. Pick yourself up a nice lens and you're good to go, although you can definitely get great results with the kit lens.


----------



## Saber_777 (Sep 10, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> Are you an advertisement? Wtf.
> 
> Anyway, good buy. I have a T1i myself. Pick yourself up a nice lens and you're good to go, although you can definitely get great results with the kit lens.



Nope. Not an ad. Haha. I bought some more lenses and filters. Looking at buying a macro lense. Anyone have any experience or recomendations.


----------



## Kwirk (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking at getting into that also. Ideally, you'll want a good flash setup for macro stuff. I have zero macro experience, but the 100mm 2.8 USM looked pretty good. Another thing to check out are Kenko tubes, which you can connect with your existing lenses to turn them into macros. You lose few stops of exposure when using them though.

Also pick up a 50mm 1.8 (nifty fifty) if you haven't already The only reason that ever left my camera was when I needed a wide angle shot of something. Seriously probably the best thing I ever bought for my camera dollar for dollar.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice, I love NCD (unfortunately Nikon hasn't announced a replacement for my camera).


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah, the low light thing is a difficult obstacle. with the better sensor you should be able to get some good stuff. 

nice cat photo!


----------

